# Master Control bracelet



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Stainless Steel Men Watch Automatic, self-winding Master Control Calendar Q4148120 | Jaeger-LeCoultre


Watch, Master Control Calendar, JLQ4148120, Stainless Steel, 40 mm, Round,




www.jaeger-lecoultre.com





It took me a couple weeks but the bracelet is definitely growing on me. I got my MC Calendar last year but when I contacted JLC they said I could buy the bracelet separately to complete the set.

Any of you having similar thoughts?


----------



## bmats (Sep 6, 2021)

I think the JLC bracelets are quite nice. I’ve been considering the blue dial MC and think the bracelet would look great with it.


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

Hi. My first post. I had been looking at the MC Chronograph Calendar for awhile. When the bracelet came out, I initially thought "Too monotone," given the face of the watch. But now I think it is a must-have for the watch. Makes the watch stunning; the combination is just elegant. You get two different watches for the price of the bracelet.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Reubin said:


> Hi. My first post. I had been looking at the MC Chronograph Calendar for awhile. When the bracelet came out, I initially thought "Too monotone," given the face of the watch. But now I think it is a must-have for the watch. Makes the watch stunning; the combination is just elegant. You get two different watches for the price of the bracelet.


Welcome!

I think you are right. When I bought the MC I loved the leather band in particular as it set it off from the rest of my steel-bracelet collection. And I still love it, don't get me wrong. But seeing it on the bracelet is rather exciting as it does make it feel like a whole new watch. As well, having seeing (pics here on the forum) the watch on a black croc strap, as well as some more casual leather straps, it really impresses upon me just how versatile this one watch head is. Formal, sporty, casual, classic, this thing can do it all.


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

hiboost said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I think you are right. When I bought the MC I loved the leather band in particular as it set it off from the rest of my steel-bracelet collection. And I still love it, don't get me wrong. But seeing it on the bracelet is rather exciting as it does make it feel like a whole new watch. As well, having seeing (pics here on the forum) the watch on a black croc strap, as well as some more casual leather straps, it really impresses upon me just how versatile this one watch head is. Formal, sporty, casual, classic, this thing can do it all.


I think you are propping me up. I have on order the MC chronograph calendar with the steel band and an extra blue alligator band. However, I keep wondering if I will get buyers remorse. This is my first watch purchase in decades. I am probably overthinking this. I really love the watch each time I see it in a photo and can’t wait to try it in person. It is back ordered for another month or so.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Reubin said:


> I think you are propping me up. I have on order the MC chronograph calendar with the steel band and an extra blue alligator band. However, I keep wondering if I will get buyers remorse. This is my first watch purchase in decades. I am probably overthinking this. I really love the watch each time I see it in a photo and can’t wait to try it in person. It is back ordered for another month or so.


I can't image you will regret it. I love the silver dial and the contrast it provides on the blue "sky" of the moon phase display. The details of the little stars are really enjoyable and not able to be appreciated in a photo. As well, the sunray finish on the dial looks great in person, another thing I could not see in the photos. The size, for me at least, is perfect. Very comfortable, no bulk. I think with you having 3 band/bracelet choices you'll be over the moon with it. Be sure to post pics when you pick it up 

Also, maybe we are helping enable each other. I just placed the order for the bracelet for mine haha.


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

hiboost said:


> I can't image you will regret it. I love the silver dial and the contrast it provides on the blue "sky" of the moon phase display. The details of the little stars are really enjoyable and not able to be appreciated in a photo. As well, the sunray finish on the dial looks great in person, another thing I could not see in the photos. The size, for me at least, is perfect. Very comfortable, no bulk. I think with you having 3 band/bracelet choices you'll be over the moon with it. Be sure to post pics when you pick it up
> 
> Also, maybe we are helping enable each other. I just placed the order for the bracelet for mine haha.


Thanks. This conversation is making me feel much better. Also, now I can tell my wife it's your fault 😉


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Reubin said:


> Also, now I can tell my wife it's your fault 😉


Fair warning, I've had very limited success using the "this guy I met on the internet today said..." line on my wife. But if it works out on your end I'm happy to be your horological wingman anytime


----------



## rob_honer (Jun 19, 2007)

I can't afford a new SS bracelet for my JLC Master Control Hometime I only wish I could find one heavily discounted on the preowned market. For now, it still looks great on a strap.


----------



## TicToc22 (Jul 26, 2020)

Anyone know if the new bracelet fits the MC Date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

TicToc22 said:


> Anyone know if the new bracelet fits the MC Date?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The JLC site shows all straps, including the bracelet, as "straps for the Master Control Collection."MC Straps I assume this means the _current_ collection, though the straps might work on some older Master Control watches as well.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Reubin said:


> The JLC site shows all straps, including the bracelet, as "straps for the Master Control Collection."MC Straps I assume this means the _current_ collection, though the straps might work on some older Master Control watches as well.


Right I would definitely confirm if you have a previous generation MC. I'm not sure if those had the curved spring bars and their associated angled lug holes? If not, that would be a deal breaker I'd think.


----------



## swissmadetexan (May 9, 2021)

hiboost said:


> Right I would definitely confirm if you have a previous generation MC. I'm not sure if those had the curved spring bars and their associated angled lug holes? If not, that would be a deal breaker I'd think.


The spring bars are curved on these models? I mean I know the straps have slight curve but the actual spring bars are curved also?


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

swissmadetexan said:


> The spring bars are curved on these models? I mean I know the straps have slight curve but the actual spring bars are curved also?


Correct. A straight springbar will not work. If the bar itself isn't curved then the end pins won't hit the holes at the correct angle.

Sent from my phone using Crapatalk


----------



## swissmadetexan (May 9, 2021)

Wow so basically no other straps on the planet will work with this watch? Heh that sucks since I just commissioned a curved end strap to be made. Guess the hunt begins for some “curved spring bars”


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

swissmadetexan said:


> Wow so basically no other straps on the planet will work with this watch? Heh that sucks since I just commissioned a curved end strap to be made. Guess the hunt begins for some “curved spring bars”


You commissioned a curved end strap with a straight springbar? That sounds very odd. Normally the curved end is wrapped around the curved springbar. They have the same arc.

Sent from my phone using Crapatalk


----------



## swissmadetexan (May 9, 2021)

hiboost said:


> You commissioned a curved end strap with a straight springbar? That sounds very odd. Normally the curved end is wrapped around the curved springbar. They have the same arc.
> 
> Sent from my phone using Crapatalk


Never really had a dress watch with curved/angled holes for the spring bars. Any strap for any watch I’ve had even with curved ends had straight spring bars. First time for everything I guess. And I guess I can’t use the spring bars from OEM strap anyways so I’ll have to buy some spring bars for it in any case. It’s a sail cloth strap so should be ok either way as long as I get the right spring bars.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

swissmadetexan said:


> Never really had a dress watch with curved/angled holes for the spring bars. Any strap for any watch I’ve had even with curved ends had straight spring bars. First time for everything I guess. And I guess I can’t use the spring bars from OEM strap anyways so I’ll have to buy some spring bars for it in any case. It’s a sail cloth strap so should be ok either way as long as I get the right spring bars.


Show this to your strap maker, just so he has some kind of idea. It's not a dramatic curve of course, but it should be noticeable in this pic. Also, you may have a hard time finding curved quick-release springbars. I've seen places that sell straight QR bars, and those that sell curved non-QR bars, but haven't seen both in one. That said, people have had luck bending a straight bar to make it curved. They make pliers for this purpose but others have said you can press it between two metal spoons to give it a curve. You may have to experiment a bit.


----------



## swissmadetexan (May 9, 2021)

hiboost said:


> Show this to your strap maker, just so he has some kind of idea. It's not a dramatic curve of course, but it should be noticeable in this pic. Also, you may have a hard time finding curved quick-release springbars. I've seen places that sell straight QR bars, and those that sell curved non-QR bars, but haven't seen both in one. That said, people have had luck bending a straight bar to make it curved. They make pliers for this purpose but others have said you can press it between two metal spoons to give it a curve. You may have to experiment a bit.
> 
> View attachment 16783111


Interesting. Thanks for the tips! I don’t mind if their not quick release spring bars. I mean they shouldn’t t have to be quick release right?


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

swissmadetexan said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the tips! I don’t mind if their not quick release spring bars. I mean they shouldn’t t have to be quick release right?


Correct. Especially with a cloth strap you should be able to muscle it out of the way to get the springbar tool fork onto a shoulder of a non QR bar.

Sent from my phone using Crapatalk


----------



## swissmadetexan (May 9, 2021)

hiboost said:


> Correct. Especially with a cloth strap you should be able to muscle it out of the way to get the springbar tool fork onto a shoulder of a non QR bar.
> 
> Sent from my phone using Crapatalk


Yeah my thoughts exactly. So I found some curved spring bars. If they don’t work or are too curved, I’ll use the spoon trick or curve some that I already have in another way.


----------



## swissmadetexan (May 9, 2021)

Looks like I was wrong. Talked to my custom guy in France this morning and he said it’s coming with curved spring bars. Just not QR.


----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

I found that mostly I had to use curved spring bars on my 2020 Master Calendar. However, I have a JLC strap with straight spring bars that also fits. It’s fiddly to fit the strap but once in it holds well. I can’t say I’d recommend using straight spring bars with this watch but, for completeness, am just noting that it works.


----------



## swissmadetexan (May 9, 2021)

54B said:


> I found that mostly I had to use curved spring bars on my 2020 Master Calendar. However, I have a JLC strap with straight spring bars that also fits. It’s fiddly to fit the strap but once in it holds well. I can’t say I’d recommend using straight spring bars with this watch but, for completeness, am just noting that it works.


Thanks good to know. Seems like if I tried hard enough I could probably force some straight spring bars in there. Probably scar up the lugs trying tho. Heh.


----------



## swissmadetexan (May 9, 2021)

Just ordered the bracelet. Can’t wait to get it. I’ll post pics when I have it!


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

swissmadetexan said:


> Just ordered the bracelet. Can’t wait to get it. I’ll post pics when I have it!


My AD got mine today, should be to me in a couple days. Was way faster than JLC predicted, only took 3 weeks.

Sent from my phone using Crapatalk


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

This weekend I received my Master Control with the bracelet. I could find little help online to help me understand how to do the micro-adjustment. Very frustrating. But my online JLC rep called me first thing today in response to my weekend emails and talked me through it. I still needed two links removed, which a local AD did for me. Wish JLC would post an online video for the micro-adjust.

The bracelet is beautifully finished and the closure snaps into place like clockwork, or watchwork, as it were.

Eager to see how the two of you like it.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Reubin said:


> This weekend I received my Master Control with the bracelet. I could find little help online to help me understand how to do the micro-adjustment. Very frustrating. But my online JLC rep called me first thing today in response to my weekend emails and talked me through it. I still needed two links removed, which a local AD did for me. Wish JLC would post an online video for the micro-adjust.
> 
> The bracelet is beautifully finished and the closure snaps into place like clockwork, or watchwork, as it were.
> 
> Eager to see how the two of you like it.


I haven't seen one in person to know what the challenges might be. If you gained any tips or tricks from JLC support please share them here 

Sent from my phone using Crapatalk


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

hiboost said:


> I haven't seen one in person to know what the challenges might be. If you gained any tips or tricks from JLC support please share them here
> 
> Sent from my phone using Crapatalk


Not easy to explain, which is why I wish they had a video. Basically, you lift/open the "buckle" off of the links. By buckle, I mean the metal tab at the end of the links that you use to secure each side of the bracelet to the center locking mechanism. You then point that open edge straight up, vertically, towards the ceiling. Inside, you will see small round bars. As you hold the buckle vertically in one hand, you position the links horizontally at a 90-degree angle to the buckle and you pull back. That snaps out the half link. You can then reposition it to adjust the length by 2.5 mm a side.

This video at about 1:24 sort of shows what I am talking about but it is so fast that it is hard to understand. But it might help clarify what I just wrote. WatchBox Polaris Review

Also, now that I have done it, I think this illustration (which rotates my explanation by 90 degrees) is helpful. Master Compressor Manual

My bracelet came fully extended. So doing this shortened the bracelet by 5 mm.

*EDIT: *Per post #30 below, slow the video referenced above to 0.25X playback to see the process better.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for that extra info. I hadn't realized the Polaris bracelet was so similar (or identical?). If I'm seeing it right (a bit easier at 0.25x playback) it looks similar to the Rolex easy link. But that's cool that there is one on each side versus a single on the Rolex. 

Sent from my phone using Crapatalk


----------



## swissmadetexan (May 9, 2021)

Yeah I saw that same video that shows the link extension. Seems similar to Rolex easy link. Really looks nice and I’m excited to receive it also. The rep over the phone said it will definitely be sooner than the previously quoted 6-8 weeks. 

Really pumped. Please post pictures!


----------



## KurtBiz (May 15, 2014)

Loving the bracelet, might have to be my DD now.

Here are a couple pics I just took as I got home from sizing it (its pins were the tightest I've ever experienced, and laughed at my rudimentary ways that work fine on GS and vintage Omega bracelets).


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

KurtBiz said:


> Loving the bracelet, might have to be my DD now.
> 
> Here are a couple pics I just took as I got home from sizing it (its pins were the tightest I've ever experienced, and laughed at my rudimentary ways that work fine on GS and vintage Omega bracelets).


Looks awesome! So the bracelet uses pins that you have to press out, not screws?


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

KurtBiz said:


> Loving the bracelet, might have to be my DD now.
> 
> Here are a couple pics I just took as I got home from sizing it (its pins were the tightest I've ever experienced, and laughed at my rudimentary ways that work fine on GS and vintage Omega bracelets).
> View attachment 16804494
> ...


Congratulations! Just received the same watch with a steel bracelet and brown strap. Completely different looks. Both are very comfortable. I had a bit of a hard time reattaching the bracelet. Next time should be easier. It looks great on your wrist.

BTW, is the lume on the hands hard to see in the dark?


----------



## KurtBiz (May 15, 2014)

Correct, pins and collars. And I don't know whether it's their diameter or friction/tolerances, but they were extremely hard to budge. Eventually got two pins out, but then couldn't get either back in, so I took it to a local watch place and he knocked it out in 5 mins. So I know it's just my poor tools.

I think the bracelet is the same that's been on the Polaris and other models for years, maybe just different at the end links?, not sure, but if you watch WatchBox, Watch Advisor, and similar YT channels' videos featuring other JLC models on a similar looking bracelet, all descriptions seem to apply.



hiboost said:


> Looks awesome! So the bracelet uses pins that you have to press out, not screws?


----------



## bmats (Sep 6, 2021)

Reubin said:


> BTW, is the lume on the hands hard to see in the dark?


On the blue dial, which probably has the same hands, the lume is near impossible. The little dots shine brightly enough around the dial, but the hands are so thin the lume hardly works (at least for me).

Of course, I kind of feel like lume was entirely unnecessary on this piece, as it’s not anywhere near the sports watch category.


----------



## KurtBiz (May 15, 2014)

Congrats to you too! My experience is similar to bmats' (and probably yours?)... the hands' fade and turn to thin, dim slivers quickly, while the four dots' lume seems to endure much longer. 



Reubin said:


> Congratulations! Just received the same watch with a steel bracelet and brown strap. Completely different looks. Both are very comfortable. I had a bit of a hard time reattaching the bracelet. Next time should be easier. It looks great on your wrist.
> 
> BTW, is the lume on the hands hard to see in the dark?


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

bmats said:


> On the blue dial, which probably has the same hands, the lume is near impossible. The little dots shine brightly enough around the dial, but the hands are so thin the lume hardly works (at least for me).
> 
> Of course, I kind of feel like lume was entirely unnecessary on this piece, as it’s not anywhere near the sports watch category.


Thank you. Your description fits exactly what I am seeing on my watch. Similar watches. Maybe similar vision 🙂


----------



## swissmadetexan (May 9, 2021)

KurtBiz said:


> Loving the bracelet, might have to be my DD now.
> 
> Here are a couple pics I just took as I got home from sizing it (its pins were the tightest I've ever experienced, and laughed at my rudimentary ways that work fine on GS and vintage Omega bracelets).
> View attachment 16804494
> ...


Very nice!! Yeah I’m not looking forward to the pins and collars. I’m surprised they use that style. Looks great though. I’ll post pictures of mine on the blue dial MCC when I receive and get it sized.


----------



## Mexal (5 mo ago)

KurtBiz said:


> Loving the bracelet, might have to be my DD now.
> 
> Here are a couple pics I just took as I got home from sizing it (its pins were the tightest I've ever experienced, and laughed at my rudimentary ways that work fine on GS and vintage Omega bracelets).
> View attachment 16804494
> ...


This is so lovely. I cannot wait for mine to come in. I ordered it when it first became available but still hasn't come in. I'm itching, especially in this heat. It looks so good.


----------



## swissmadetexan (May 9, 2021)

Mexal said:


> This is so lovely. I cannot wait for mine to come in. I ordered it when it first became available but still hasn't come in. I'm itching, especially in this heat. It looks so good.


Wow that must have been a while ago?! I’m told they have some shipments going out from Switzerland so yours might be coming really soon. I was told it’s going to be much sooner than originally quoted.


----------



## Mexal (5 mo ago)

swissmadetexan said:


> Wow that must have been a while ago?! I’m told they have some shipments going out from Switzerland so yours might be coming really soon. I was told it’s going to be much sooner than originally quoted.


It was first announced in mid-June and they told me ~8 weeks. I'm going to follow up tomorrow and see if anything came in.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Reubin said:


> BTW, is the lume on the hands hard to see in the dark?


What I have found is that the lume just doesn't seem to charge very well with normal light. If I actually shine a flashlight on the dial and then go off to bed I can see the dots and hands quite well. But if I just rely on the lamps in the room to charge it then I can't really see anything. Since we don't usually go from bright sun outside straight into sleep this isn't ideal


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

hiboost said:


> What I have found is that the lume just doesn't seem to charge very well with normal light. If I actually shine a flashlight on the dial and then go off to bed I can see the dots and hands quite well. But if I just rely on the lamps in the room to charge it then I can't really see anything. Since we don't usually go from bright sun outside straight into sleep this isn't ideal


Thanks. I had not thought about the charging aspect. In truth, it is rare that I have occasion to need the lume. Just glad to know that there is nothing wrong with my watch, even if the lume is less than ideal.

BTW, the bracelet is quite comfortable. When I first received the watch with bracelet and strap, I thought I liked the strap better. But I have been wearing the bracelet for several days now and really like it. Each gives the watch such a different appearance that it is almost like rotating watches instead of rotating straps. I look forward to reading your impressions.


----------



## Mexal (5 mo ago)

Same issue on lume for me as well. Texted my guy at the boutique and bracelet arriving today so very much looking forward to it. I went in and tried it on back in June and you’re spot on, it’s very much like wearing a different watch. I’m excited.


----------



## Mexal (5 mo ago)

Reubin said:


> BTW, the bracelet is quite comfortable. When I first received the watch with bracelet and strap, I thought I liked the strap better. But I have been wearing the bracelet for several days now and really like it. Each gives the watch such a different appearance that it is almost like rotating watches instead of rotating straps. I look forward to reading your impressions.


Bracelet is definitely comfortable and I really like the dual micro adjustments, especially in this suffocating heat. I can get a pretty good fit no matter what and I like that. The one issue I'm running into is that with silver on silver on silver, I'm having a tough time reading the time at a quick glance. The contrast of the brown leather strap brought focus to the dial whereas everything blends in together now. It looks awesome and like a completely different watch but it's also harder for me to read. Probably just need to get used to it.


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

Hi Mexal. which MC do you have? I have the Chronograph Calendar and was a bit taken aback when I got it and realized that I was having difficulty seeing everything on the watch face - especially the month and day, which I wish JLC had darkened. Since I use the watch mostly for time, I decided to keep the watch. I had not focused on the fact that the online photos always magnify the watch face.😮

I had not noticed but think you might be right that the silver on silver makes the dial a bit more difficult to read, though I have not had a problem reading the time. Now that you point it out, it may be that the complications are a bit easier to see with the brown strap. Hopefully, you will adjust. Perhaps over the course of a day or two, you will begin subconsciously rotating or moving your wrist a bit differently to adjust (??).

BTW, it takes about 20 minutes for the complications to adjust for the next day after midnight. Does your watch operate the same way?


----------



## Mexal (5 mo ago)

I have the Chronograph Calendar as well. I've never had a problem reading it until now but I think you're right, I'll start to find the sweet spot and adjust. I'm already starting to notice a difference.

I think that's right on the complication timing. For some reason, I thought it was even later... around 1am. It takes some time to switch them all over


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

@Mexal. Not sure about when the watch "turns over" each day. I thought when I was originally setting up the date, etc., that it was around 12:20 pm. But it might be later. My eyesight is not what it used to be. Glad you don't have any issues with the small letters. Do you like the look of the bracelet on your MCCC?


----------



## Mexal (5 mo ago)

Reubin said:


> @Mexal. Not sure about when the watch "turns over" each day. I thought when I was originally setting up the date, etc., that it was around 12:20 pm. But it might be later. My eyesight is not what it used to be. Glad you don't have any issues with the small letters. Do you like the look of the bracelet on your MCCC?


Love it. It's a very different look and I can understand why someone would prefer the brown leather since it helps make the blue accents of the dial pop but I think it looks clean and fantastic. I'm definitely going to rock the bracelet through rest of summer.

And it made my decision on my next watch that much easier now that I can eliminate the silver dial on steel bracelet from the mix.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Reubin said:


> BTW, it takes about 20 minutes for the complications to adjust for the next day after midnight. Does your watch operate the same way?


It takes mine about 2 hours for all 3 to flip (they start moving around 11:30p). The day/date go in about 30 mins, but the moon phase lags behind another hour or so.


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

hiboost said:


> It takes mine about 2 hours for all 3 to flip (they start moving around 11:30p). The day/date go in about 30 mins, but the moon phase lags behind another hour or so.


I just noticed mine as I was setting it the first time. Not sure exactly when it flipped or if the moon phase occurred at the same time. It might be like yours or what @Mexal reports above.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

I just sized my bracelet and I can report that the Bergeon 6819 makes the job simple and stress free. Really like the look of this thing in person. The polished and brushed pieces work well together (but also make it hard to get a suitable photograph!)


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

hiboost said:


> I just sized my bracelet and I can report that the Bergeon 6819 makes the job simple and stress free. Really like the look of this thing in person. The polished and brushed pieces work well together (but also make it hard to get a suitable photograph!)


Glad you like it. So far, no dissenters. 😀 Hope you can get a photograph.


----------



## swissmadetexan (May 9, 2021)

hiboost said:


> I just sized my bracelet and I can report that the Bergeon 6819 makes the job simple and stress free. Really like the look of this thing in person. The polished and brushed pieces work well together (but also make it hard to get a suitable photograph!)


Thanks for the tip on the pin tool!


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Picture from a 10 year old phone (jumped in the lake with my new one, turns out phones aren't as waterproof as watches


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

hiboost said:


> Picture from a 10 year old phone (jumped in the lake with my new one, turns out phones aren't as waterproof as watches
> 
> View attachment 16812398


I sincerely think that looks really great on your wrist. Classy.


----------



## swissmadetexan (May 9, 2021)

hiboost said:


> Picture from a 10 year old phone (jumped in the lake with my new one, turns out phones aren't as waterproof as watches
> 
> View attachment 16812398


Very nice! I can’t wait to see what it looks like on the blue. Does it feel solid and heavy like a modern Rolex oyster bracelet or light weight?


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Reubin said:


> I sincerely think that looks really great on your wrist. Classy.


Thank you! It's such a great watch. Perfect size. Looked great on the leather, and now great on the bracelet.



swissmadetexan said:


> Very nice! I can’t wait to see what it looks like on the blue. Does it feel solid and heavy like a modern Rolex oyster bracelet or light weight?


It's definitely different than my 2020 Sub. The JLC bracelet does not feel like it could double in for a tank tread if needed. But to be honest, the JLC feels more comfortable. Nothing about it feels cheap. It's just more compliant and "supple", if that makes sense. Just a great fit and feels very balanced with the head weight-wise. I was worried that the all-metal combo might be too heavy and not as comfy, but that's not the case at all. I also really like how sleek the clasp is. The Rolex clasps stick up beyond the links whereas the JLC is all smooth around the whole circumference.

I noticed the bracelet says "Made in France" on it. I wonder who makes them for JLC, it's definitely a refined piece.


----------



## bmats (Sep 6, 2021)

hiboost said:


> It's definitely different than my 2020 Sub. The JLC bracelet does not feel like it could double in for a tank tread if needed.


It seems like the same band as the Polaris but looks even more refined like this. Probably a good thing it doesn’t give you the feel of a double dunk as that 5 bar rating on the MC makes me view it as no go for water.


----------



## swissmadetexan (May 9, 2021)

hiboost said:


> Thank you! It's such a great watch. Perfect size. Looked great on the leather, and now great on the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great description. Yeah sounds like it is very comfortable. The watch itself is very light weight. Surprisingly lightweight to me anyways. Glad it doesn’t feel cheap though. I was a little worried about that.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

swissmadetexan said:


> Great description. Yeah sounds like it is very comfortable. The watch itself is very light weight. Surprisingly lightweight to me anyways. Glad it doesn’t feel cheap though. I was a little worried about that.


I was a bit put off when I first read on here that it used pin and collar versus screws. I guess I always associated that with cheaper bracelet construction. But after having felt them now I actually feel like it may be an even more robust system. I've certainly seen plenty of guys have their Rolex or Panerai fall off because a screw backed out due to no loctite, etc. These pins will NOT be falling out, trust me


----------



## Boohooyoohoo (May 30, 2021)

*Removed because the Master Control Date is not compatible with the bracelet.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Boohooyoohoo said:


> I own a 2020 MC Date, and was curious what the watch would look like with this bracelet. Unfortunately JLC does not provide pictures on their website, they only provide pictures of the Chronograph and Calendar with the bracelet.
> 
> I therefore Photoshopped the pictures together, here is the Master Control Date with the new bracelet, looks very handsome imo and will consider buying it


Yeah that looks great. I think you'd like it even more in person.


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

hiboost said:


> Yeah that looks great. I think you'd like it even more in person.


Agree. You did an excellent job using Photoshop.


----------



## swissmadetexan (May 9, 2021)

Saweeeeet! Mine shipped today! So excited!


----------



## swissmadetexan (May 9, 2021)

Yup love this piece even more now. Wow. Bracelet pins were pretty tight. Glad I could get it done myself though. Amazing!


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

swissmadetexan said:


> Yup love this piece even more now. Wow. Bracelet pins were pretty tight. Glad I could get it done myself though. Amazing!


Wow! It really pops against the color of the watch face. A totally different look from the straps.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

swissmadetexan said:


> Yup love this piece even more now. Wow. Bracelet pins were pretty tight. Glad I could get it done myself though. Amazing!


Looks great! Definitely changes the look completely. Having seen both I would never want to be limited to only the bracelet or the strap.


----------



## bmats (Sep 6, 2021)

swissmadetexan said:


> Yup love this piece even more now. Wow. Bracelet pins were pretty tight. Glad I could get it done myself though. Amazing!


This looks amazing. Whenever you have a chance, would love to see some additional pictures in different light as to how the dial and bracelet look. This watch changes so much depending.


----------



## swissmadetexan (May 9, 2021)

bmats said:


> This looks amazing. Whenever you have a chance, would love to see some additional pictures in different light as to how the dial and bracelet look. This watch changes so much depending.


Sure! I could send you a 4k video wrist roll too if you like.


----------



## bmats (Sep 6, 2021)

Wow that is fantastic. Need to contact the AD or boutique. I wish the watch was more than 5 bars now.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

swissmadetexan said:


> Sure! I could send you a 4k video wrist roll too if you like.


My 2 cents is that your outside shots here do the best job of conveying the real (and great looking) contrast between the polished and brushed bracelet link pieces. Your original pic and those and the indoor pics on this second post sort of lose that detail. I will say on your indoor pic it's crazy how the dial itself looks gray more than blue. Is that just a photo side effect or do you feel that way in person too?


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

hiboost said:


> My 2 cents is that your outside shots here do the best job of conveying the real (and great looking) contrast between the polished and brushed bracelet link pieces. Your original pic and those and the indoor pics on this second post sort of lose that detail. I will say on your indoor pic it's crazy how the dial itself looks gray more than blue. Is that just a photo side effect or do you feel that way in person too?


Probably the more grayish looking watch face is a combination of different indoor light temperature and the darker colors of the surrounding objects, which the light picks up and reflects. Your eyes adjust more easily to those factors than any camera will. That's one reason why photo-development software like Lightroom exists 😉


----------



## swissmadetexan (May 9, 2021)

hiboost said:


> My 2 cents is that your outside shots here do the best job of conveying the real (and great looking) contrast between the polished and brushed bracelet link pieces. Your original pic and those and the indoor pics on this second post sort of lose that detail. I will say on your indoor pic it's crazy how the dial itself looks gray more than blue. Is that just a photo side effect or do you feel that way in person too?


I think it probably has to do with all the greys in my house. My wife loves this grey color and a lot of our walls/ cabinets/ counter tops, etc have variations of grey in them. 

Yes the outside pictures give a better idea of the actual way the watch looks in general. But obviously depends on the lighting temperatures in the room as mentioned in the post above this one. I could bust out the DSLR and get some very nice high definition photos which I may do some day soon.

No phone camera is really all that great compared to a real high quality camera lens.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

swissmadetexan said:


> I could bust out the DSLR and get some very nice high definition photos which I may do some day soon.


As a hobbyist photographer, oh how I wish it were that simple. I've got thousands of dollars in equipment, 20+ years of experience, as well as Lightroom and other post tools, and it still comes down to 98% of the watches I shoot looking like crap. In comparison, my wildlife and sports photography consistently impresses. I've read more than one professional photographer indicate that watches are literally THE hardest thing to shoot well. So many different surface traits all in a tiny package. I feel like it's almost impossible with natural light alone.

I tried to do a quick couple here (but still using a tripod, remote shutter release, perfectly manual focusing via live view, etc. etc) and it produced very mediocre (at best) images. So frustrating.


----------



## swissmadetexan (May 9, 2021)

Hmm yeah I’m not all that technical with it and have like 0 experience in photography and have had pretty decent luck. Here is one I took recent in the master bathroom where I shot some of those MCC shots. 











Total noob shot but meh think it turned out ok. No filters or changes to the shot.

Sometimes I use a light box when trying to make some good pictures for a for sale post.


----------



## Mexal (5 mo ago)

This is a picture of the bracelet on my MC Chrono Calendar.


----------



## bmats (Sep 6, 2021)

Just got mine; anyone have instructions on how to size the bracelet?


----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

Mexal said:


> This is a picture of the bracelet on my MC Chrono Calendar.
> 
> View attachment 16830998


That bracelet looks good! 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

bmats said:


> Just got mine; anyone have instructions on how to size the bracelet?


Well, at a high level you just push the pins out and back in  The question is what tools do you have? The Bergeon pliers I used made it super simple. The other alternative is to use a small pin vise, or worst case, a pin pusher and mini hammer.


----------



## bmats (Sep 6, 2021)

hiboost said:


> Well, at a high level you just push the pins out and back in  The question is what tools do you have? The Bergeon pliers I used made it super simple. The other alternative is to use a small pin vise, or worst case, a pin pusher and mini hammer.


If you don’t mind, what Bergeron did you have? I just have the spring bar tweezers and 6767 (also for spring bars). But I’m perfectly willing to get the tool, as I’d rather do things myself.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

bmats said:


> If you don’t mind, what Bergeron did you have? I just have the spring bar tweezers and 6767 (also for spring bars). But I’m perfectly willing to get the tool, as I’d rather do things myself.











Bergeon 6819 Watch Band Sizing Tool Professional Pin Pusher Pliers Remover and Inserter


Probably the most efficient tool for inserting, removing and reinserting Watch Band pins of all types especially from high end watches, Omega®, Movado®, Tags®. It takes all the guess work out and is effortless, no more pounding, damaging bands or watch cases. The Bergeon 6819 is a watch band pin...




www.esslinger.com





It's not cheap, but I can report that it works like a dream. 

If you are looking for something much cheaper, I also have one of the pin vises, like this: Watch Band Repair Tool Link Pin Remover

I did not use that second tool on this band, but I have used it on others.


----------



## bmats (Sep 6, 2021)

hiboost said:


> Bergeon 6819 Watch Band Sizing Tool Professional Pin Pusher Pliers Remover and Inserter
> 
> 
> Probably the most efficient tool for inserting, removing and reinserting Watch Band pins of all types especially from high end watches, Omega®, Movado®, Tags®. It takes all the guess work out and is effortless, no more pounding, damaging bands or watch cases. The Bergeon 6819 is a watch band pin...
> ...


Ok, not even the cost (though I admit, maybe a lot for a one and done type of thing), but the process just make me think this is better and AD job than a do it at home job for me.

Thanks!


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

bmats said:


> Ok, not even the cost (though I admit, maybe a lot for a one and done type of thing), but the process just make me think this is better and AD job than a do it at home job for me.
> 
> Thanks!


Hard to say without knowing what kind of person you are, but I've seen so many stories of ADs butchering watches doing a "simple" sizing. I just don't trust anybody to touch anything I care about and I highly value being self sufficient. As far as the one-and-done aspect, just depends how many watches you have and how long you plan to keep the hobby. I only use my torque wrench once or twice a year, but I'll have it forever. Sure, supposedly  the dealer can do an oil change, but much like the bracelet sizing it usually goes to their least experienced tech. Doubtful you'll get a real "watchmaker" to take a link out, more likely will be a salesperson. That's my perspective anyway. Others may feel the opposite and think that with a luxury item there's no way in the world the customer should have to do any "work".


----------



## bmats (Sep 6, 2021)

hiboost said:


> Hard to say without knowing what kind of person you are, but I've seen so many stories of ADs butchering watches doing a "simple" sizing. I just don't trust anybody to touch anything I care about and I highly value being self sufficient. As far as the one-and-done aspect, just depends how many watches you have and how long you plan to keep the hobby. I only use my torque wrench once or twice a year, but I'll have it forever. Sure, supposedly  the dealer can do an oil change, but much like the bracelet sizing it usually goes to their least experienced tech. Doubtful you'll get a real "watchmaker" to take a link out, more likely will be a salesperson. That's my perspective anyway. Others may feel the opposite and think that with a luxury item there's no way in the world the customer should have to do any "work".


I hear you on all of that, and like to do it myself. I’ve seen the horror stories. My AD is very good — they have a good service department who has adjusted many a bracelet and serviced many a watch. Plus, my other bracelets are of the screw type and I’m probably set on watches for a little while (I’m sure everyone says that — but I mean it (definitely, maybe)),


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Anxious about messing mine up (wanted to add a new link, & the clasp sat way off-centre, on the side of my wrist), I made an appointment to see the watchmaker at a nearby JLC boutique about 18 months ago. It was a 'gratis' service (though my MC Date was out of warranty).

Luke, the watchmaker, was extremely pleasant, chatted & let me watch as he added the link & re-positioned others so the clasp now sits centrally (& _extremely_ comfortably) on the back of my wrist.

Glad I didn't try it myself, he had a special large vice to securely position the bracelet, a wooden mallet & other items that made it look easy, & had obviously done it hundreds of times before.

Off topic, turns out one his watering holes back in London was my old colleague's local, & one I'd visited several times (though a decade or so before he did). Small world. 🍻


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

cybercat said:


> Glad I didn't try it myself, he had a special large vice to securely position the bracelet, a wooden mallet & other items that made it look easy, & had obviously done it hundreds of times before.


That's the main thing I want to dispel from my experience, is how easy and not-scary it is with the right tool (the Bergeon pliers). I had bought the tool a year ago "just to have" since I now have 3 watches that use pin style bracelets but I had never actually used the tool. When the JLC bracelet showed up I got out the tool instructions and read them in about 30 seconds (they are well written and simple) and in literally 2 minutes I had the bracelet sized with no drama whatsoever. It's the kind of tool that is a joy to use and really makes you appreciate the value of a great tool in the first place. So again, those that want to go to the AD, no issues (mine is 400 miles away). But for those who would like to do this but are worried about getting in over your head, I'm just trying to put your minds at ease. If I get some time I may make a video of the process. Even though I don't need to size the bracelet again I could take a link out and put it back in just to demonstrate.


----------



## swissmadetexan (May 9, 2021)

Here is a good representative picture of the dial.


----------



## Markg86 (7 mo ago)

Hi All,

Reading this thread with interest in anticipation of a Master Control Calendar arriving imminently 🥳

I have a couple of questions I am hoping someone may be able to answer, very grateful for any help;


When I put the model reference of my watch into the JLC website straps page, the metal bracelet doesnt come up as an option. Can I please check that the bracelet under the Master Control section on the JLC site with reference QM90ASI0 will fit a 2022 JLC Master Control Chronograph with reference Q4138420? 
I am sure I've read a post in this thread with someone talking about micro adjust on their Master Control Chrono bracelet, similar to easy link. I've been told by 2 sources (1 at the JLC boutique and 1 at the dealer I am buying the watch from) that the bracelet for this watch has no micro adjust. Can someone please confirm if this is the case?

Bracelet link here;









Stainless Steel Stainless Steel Strap QM90ASI0 | Jaeger-LeCoultre







www.jaeger-lecoultre.com





Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Mexal (5 mo ago)

Bracelet should fit all Master Control lines. I don’t think you’ll have an issue there.

My bracelet has two micro adjusts on each clasp, similar to Rolex micro adjusts (pull away from clasp to gain a millimeter or two).


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

Markg86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Reading this thread with interest in anticipation of a Master Control Calendar arriving imminently 🥳
> 
> ...


As far as I know, JLC only makes one bracelet for the current MC series. There is only one on their site. Call and check but I would be stunned if the one they sell separately is different than the one that comes on the MCCC/MCC bracelet/strap combo. If you look through this thread, no one is suggesting that the bracelet purchased separately is different than the one included with the combo purchase. And the one that comes on the MCCC bracelet/strap combo _definitely _comes with a micro-adjust. See posts 27-31 in this thread.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Markg86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Reading this thread with interest in anticipation of a Master Control Calendar arriving imminently 🥳
> 
> ...



Hi Mark,

I have the MC Control Calendar - not the chrono - so if that is what you have then I can say 100% for sure that they make a matching bracelet. The part # on my bracelet box is QM90ASI0, so that seems to be what you listed.

On the micro-adjust.... each side of the butterfly clasp has a "easy link" type of flip-flop connection that lets you shorten or lengthen that side of the bracelet. What it does not have is the row of holes where you could move the pin bar between the options to move a tiny amount. That is what I more typically hear referred to as "microadjust"... but the bottom line is you DO have 2 ways to adjust outside of the link removal on this braclet.


----------



## Markg86 (7 mo ago)

Mexal said:


> Bracelet should fit all Master Control lines. I don’t think you’ll have an issue there.
> 
> May bracelet has two micro adjusts on each clasp, similar to Rolex micro adjusts (pull away from clasp to gain a millimeter or two).





Reubin said:


> As far as I know, JLC only makes one bracelet for the current MC series. There is only one on their site. Call and check but I would be stunned if the one they sell separately is different than the one that comes on the MCCC/MCC bracelet/strap combo. If you look through this thread, no one is suggesting that the bracelet purchased separately is different than the one included with the combo purchase. And the one that comes on the MCCC bracelet/strap combo _definitely _comes with a micro-adjust. See posts 27-31 in this thread.





hiboost said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I have the MC Control Calendar - not the chrono - so if that is what you have then I can say 100% for sure that they make a matching bracelet. The part # on my bracelet box is QM90ASI0, so that seems to be what you listed.
> 
> On the micro-adjust.... each side of the butterfly clasp has a "easy link" type of flip-flop connection that lets you shorten or lengthen that side of the bracelet. What it does not have is the row of holes where you could move the pin bar between the options to move a tiny amount. That is what I more typically hear referred to as "microadjust"... but the bottom line is you DO have 2 ways to adjust outside of the link removal on this braclet.


Hi all,

Thanks so much for the helpful replies! Really grateful.

Very good news all round, I was 99% sure that is the right bracelet, it's just odd that it doesn't come up as an option when you enter the watch model into their site. Must be a technical bug.

Great news on the micro adjust, that's amazing. Perhaps they refer to it as something else hence the boutique saying it doesn't have one. Did seem odd such a thing would exist on the Polaris bracelet (have seen it in a review on YouTube) and no on the Master Control one. 

Thanks again 🙌


----------



## cthaley (Nov 1, 2021)

Hi all, thanks for this thread. It was impossible to find any real-life photos of this bracelet online--but here they are! 

I now think I need to pick one up (Texas summer heat had me opting for my sports watch over the JLC the last few months). 

My question: Has anyone found ADs offering any better pricing than the JLC website? It's a pretty pricey bracelet!


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

cthaley said:


> My question: Has anyone found ADs offering any better pricing than the JLC website? It's a pretty pricey bracelet!


Not really. My AD gives great pricing on JLC watches, but told me up front that they get basically no discount on JLC parts.


----------



## cthaley (Nov 1, 2021)

hiboost said:


> Not really. My AD gives great pricing on JLC watches, but told me up front that they get basically no discount on JLC parts.


Thanks. That's about what I've heard here as well. If anyone has a different experience, would love to hear. (It's proven easier to convince the wife of the value of a $10k+ watch than of $2k bracelet for said watch!)


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

cthaley said:


> Thanks. That's about what I've heard here as well. If anyone has a different experience, would love to hear. (It's proven easier to convince the wife of the value of a $10k+ watch than of $2k bracelet for said watch!)


You have to be creative. Explain that this $2k add-on gives you two totally different watches and keeps you from "getting the itch" to get a whole new watch at a much higher price


----------



## cthaley (Nov 1, 2021)

hiboost said:


> You have to be creative. Explain that this $2k add-on gives you two totally different watches and keeps you from "getting the itch" to get a whole new watch at a much higher price


Wise man! Sounds you like speak from experience


----------



## Boohooyoohoo (May 30, 2021)

I enquired about the bracelet with JLC for my Master Control Date 2020, but was informed that it is not compatible with my watch.

For people who had the same question as me: *The bracelet does not fit the MC Date!*


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Boohooyoohoo said:


> I enquired about the bracelet with JLC for my Master Control Date 2020, but was informed that it is not compatible with my watch.
> 
> For people who had the same question as me: *The bracelet does not fit the MC Date!*


Wow, that's surprising. I know the date is the thinnest of the family, so maybe the end links would extend up/ down too much? Sure seems like they would engage at least.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Boohooyoohoo said:


> I enquired about the bracelet with JLC for my Master Control Date 2020, but was informed that it is not compatible with my watch.
> 
> For people who had the same question as me: *The bracelet does not fit the MC Date!*





























Sorry to hear this Boohooyoohoo.

Well, it certainly fits my Master Control Date 2016 (20mm lug-width) perfectly, and I corresponded with another member on here with same/similar set-up some time ago.
It seems the separate bracelet I have was only available in small numbers, and I was lucky to get this one. 

Fingers crossed that it may be available again _with quick release end-links,_ sooner or later. 🤞


----------



## Datejust10019 (Dec 9, 2012)

hiboost said:


> Hard to say without knowing what kind of person you are, but I've seen so many stories of ADs butchering watches doing a "simple" sizing. I just don't trust anybody to touch anything I care about and I highly value being self sufficient. As far as the one-and-done aspect, just depends how many watches you have and how long you plan to keep the hobby. I only use my torque wrench once or twice a year, but I'll have it forever. Sure, supposedly  the dealer can do an oil change, but much like the bracelet sizing it usually goes to their least experienced tech. Doubtful you'll get a real "watchmaker" to take a link out, more likely will be a salesperson. That's my perspective anyway. Others may feel the opposite and think that with a luxury item there's no way in the world the customer should have to do any "work".


I certainly agree. I took my gold Rolex Datejust to a jewelry repair shop to have a new alligator strap installed. A simple operation, right? Wrong. As I watched in horror, the technician removed the old strap, took a Dremel jeweler's drill and started boring one of the lug holes to fit the new strap. Then he turned the watch on its side and started tapping the case against his bench to dislodge the gold shavings before I yelled at him to stop. Unbelievable incompetence.


----------



## Dubai guy (May 5, 2021)

Really blows my mind that JLC doesn't just sell the basic model Master Control with a steel bracelet. They'd sell like hotcakes especially if they can use the best in class adjustability that the IWC Mark 18 (another Richemont brand) has.


----------



## Markg86 (7 mo ago)

Hi All,

So bit of a dumb question - had my MCCC bracelet arrive and for some reason I can't for the life of me figure out how to get it on the watch! 

Changing the leather bands/straps is no issue at all, but for some reason struggling with the bracelet.

Any tips?

Cheers!


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

It is awkward. You push it in from the bottom up. Flanges prevent you from doing it any other way. If you can, squeeze both side pins in and then release one at a time and move the position slightly around until it seems to go in the lug hole. Otherwise, try to do this by retracting one pin at a time. 

Once you get one end of the bracelet attached, the bracelet will get in the way a bit as you try to attach the other end.

The pins got easier to retract after I attached the bracelet a few times. This allowed me to more easily retract both pins at the same time. Once I attached the bracelet a few times, it was easier for me to retract both pins at once and attach the bracelet, though it still may take a minute or two to mate the lug hole with the pin on each side of each end.


----------



## Markg86 (7 mo ago)

Reubin said:


> It is awkward. You push it in from the bottom up. Flanges prevent you from doing it any other way. If you can, squeeze both side pins in and then release one at a time and move the position slightly around until it seems to go in the lug hole. Otherwise, try to do this by retracting one pin at a time.
> 
> Once you get one end of the bracelet attached, the bracelet will get in the way a bit as you try to attach the other end.
> 
> The pins got easier to retract after I attached the bracelet a few times. This allowed me to more easily retract both pins at the same time. Once I attached the bracelet a few times, it was easier for me to retract both pins at once and attach the bracelet, though it still may take a minute or two to mate the lug hole with the pin on each side of each end.


That was such a good explanation that I managed it first attempt having read it - that coming after trying for 30 mins! Thanks very much 🙌

Not figured out the "easy link" style adjustment though, if you can do an idiots guide for that too I'd be much obliged haha!


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

Markg86 said:


> That was such a good explanation that I managed it first attempt having read it - that coming after trying for 30 mins! Thanks very much 🙌
> 
> Not figured out the "easy link" style adjustment though, if you can do an idiots guide for that too I'd be much obliged haha!


If you are talking about the micro adjustment, see posts 29 *and *30 above. Don't be afraid to give it a bit of a tug.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Markg86 said:


> That was such a good explanation that I managed it first attempt having read it - that coming after trying for 30 mins! Thanks very much
> 
> Not figured out the "easy link" style adjustment though, if you can do an idiots guide for that too I'd be much obliged haha!


It helps to understand the concept. Basically the micro adjust is a "flip flop" piece that can either swivel one way and extend the bracelet slightly or swivel the other way and snap back onto itself to shorten the bracelet slightly. See the U shaped thing in the picture? If you rotate the piece above it, that U snaps onto the rounded bar to hold securely in the shortened position. So when you need to lengthen it, you have to pull firmly to unsnap this and allow that upper piece to rotate down.


----------



## Markg86 (7 mo ago)

Thanks so much both. Need to keep playing with it as I am being slow 🤣😳

to confirm, is this as it is now in the “non extended” position?


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Correct. When you are extended, you will see a small gap here on that curved edge. I.e. the bracelet will extend out of the clasp more opening that gap.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

To unsnap, have the bracelet hanging down perpendicular from the clasp (forming a T shape) and then firmly pull the bracelet downward.


----------



## Markg86 (7 mo ago)

hiboost said:


> To unsnap, have the bracelet hanging down perpendicular from the clasp (forming a T shape) and then firmly pull the bracelet downward.


My goodness, this forum is great! Thanks so much, nailed it. Now it's been done once it seems like the easiest thing on the planet to do 😂 

Thanks again. Just need to get it sized now, can't wait to start wearing it on the bracelet!


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Markg86 said:


> My goodness, this forum is great! Thanks so much, nailed it. Now it's been done once it seems like the easiest thing on the planet to do 😂
> 
> Thanks again. Just need to get it sized now, can't wait to start wearing it on the bracelet!


Happy to help. A bit crazy to think that JLC doesn't provide some diagrams showing this functionality. Or, if they do, I haven't seen them  It's basically the same concept as the Rolex easy-link. I should have just posted from their instructions!


----------



## Markg86 (7 mo ago)

hiboost said:


> Happy to help. A bit crazy to think that JLC doesn't provide some diagrams showing this functionality. Or, if they do, I haven't seen them  It's basically the same concept as the Rolex easy-link. I should have just posted from their instructions!


What's even stranger than not having diagrams to show is the fact the JLC boutique don't think this functionality exists! I asked them in there and they said no on the fly/micro adjustment of any type on this bracelet.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Markg86 said:


> What's even stranger than not having diagrams to show is the fact the JLC boutique don't think this functionality exists! I asked them in there and they said no on the fly/micro adjustment of any type on this bracelet.


That is crazy! I believe JLC has another company make these bracelets for them. The lack of knowledge at the boutique and documentation on this feature honestly makes me wonder if JLC themselves are even aware of it?


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

hiboost said:


> That is crazy! I believe JLC has another company make these bracelets for them. The lack of knowledge at the boutique and documentation on this feature honestly makes me wonder if JLC themselves are even aware of it?


One representative does not a boutique make. My JLC rep, whom I was very impressed with, took me through the process step-by-step. She was very knowledgeable about the micro-adjust feature.


----------



## Whitebread (Nov 7, 2020)

Even the older Master Compressor bracelet has it, so it’s nothing new.

I actually didn’t know about this before reading this thread as I don’t wear my MC on a bracelet. I had to go check. So thank you for posting!


----------

